

Conversat.io is a free WebRTC multi-user video chat app - adambrault
http://conversat.io
conversat.io is a free video chat tool with no account, no signup, and no plugins. Just pick a room and meet people there.
======
adambrault
Also — we built this with SimpleWebRTC (<http://simplewebrtc.com>), which
Henrik Joreteg wrote to cut through the complexity required to get up and
running with WebRTC.

